# YouTube great tool for frugal types.



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've probably saved hundreds of dollars by using YouTube. It provides a great service if you want to learn how to fix something. I got step-by-step instructions on how to fix my washing machine which probably save either an expensive repair bill or more likely the expense of a new machine. It's also a great tool, if you aren't covered for physiotherapy. There are videos by professional physiotherapists and chiropractors demonstrating exercises for your aching body part. Of course, as well there is free entertainment from everything to comedy sketches to classic sitcoms such as "The Beverly Hillbillies". (I'm really dating myself with that one.)

Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I too watched some youtube videos and installed our laminate flooring. Although I have installed hardwood, laminate was a little different (but much the same). The youtube videos were very helpful. 3 years later and looking great!

My wife and I also used videos to cut my hair and pop a cyst. (gross I know) 

There is a growing market here to make money off youtube by having advertising. I have wanted to post some videos of my own but having trouble on deciding weather or not reveling my identity on the internet. 

If you noticed a lot of news articles now want you to watch video, so you're forced to watch 15 seconds of advertising.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

I found some interesting info on how to spackle a repair in the door jam that my daughters puppy chewed. It talks about wood filler and sanding. I haven't completed the job yet, just thought about it and looked at the YouTube how to sites. 
I am sure I will go there for other jobs as they come up, as I transition from Wife to Automechanic, to odd job person around my house. My husband used to look after all that side. All the tools are still here I just have to learn to use them all. YouTube will be an excellent tool for people like me.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

youtube/movies has some older but good full length flix. (filter on 'free').

and if you google a tv show name + streaming + canada you're often led to a canadian site with shows you'd otherwise only get with a cable package. Usually a TV station -- citytv, ctv, cbc etc. I'm still to timid to go with a rogue site. And it's easy as can be to hook up a newer laptop to the TV. Simply plug in the HDMI cable (youtube tutorials on this if you need 'em).

This is probably old news -- but we just recently tried it,


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

The heater fan in my truck just worked on high speed, the other 3 lower speeds were dead. 
All indications were that the blower motor resistor module was toast. 
I had no idea where it was physically located so I could have a look at it. 
Even my Haynes Manual didn't say where it was.
You Tube solved my problem. 
They had a clip of this module being replaced in the exact make and model of my truck 
It showed exactly where it was located, how to get to it, any hidden mounting bolts etc.etc...
I ended up having to replace the unit as well as the connector and all is well again. 

Saved about $ 100.-to $ 150.- in labour costs. 

Gotta love "You Yube"


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

It's helped me too. I had my car parked on the street, someone drove by, clipped my mirror and drove off. I didn't want to get the insurance involved over something like this, so I decided to fix it myself. The cost of actually getting it repaired would have been several hundred at a repair shop. I bought a mirror off eBay for $30 and followed simple instructions on a Youtube video. 20 minutes later I had my mirror installed.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I find YouTube how-to videos extremely useful as well. Recently, I replaced a cracked LCD screen myself and saved about $100. It is simply amazing how many people take the time to shoot and upload videos.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you want educational videos, here is a storehouse of tutorials on various topics. Although many are aimed at high school/university, the ones on finance and economics are quite good for beginners.
e.g.
http://www.khanacademy.org/video/banking-1?topic=banking-and-money

For experienced investors, try the more esoteric topics.

I have put together my own summary of the financial/economic topics here:
http://members.shaw.ca/keith.cowan/KhanSubset.htm
These were featured on 60 Minutes this week.


----------



## orange (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree! I didn't know anything about home improvement before buying, and since then I've used YouTube videos for tonnes of different projects around the house, from minor (changing the shower valve cartridge, installing a ceiling fan) to larger projects (refinishing hardwood floors). Interestingly, I actually don't use YouTube for anything else...


----------



## bbsj (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not much of a handy person, but I was able to fix a leaky toilet with help from You Tube video instructions.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I found instructions on how to replace my factory installed radio in my 1999 sedan. It would have required me to buy a tool called a din to pull out the radio. Instead, I cut up a wire hanger.

And it's not just youtube, but google in general that helps frugal types. I started with google, and youtube was one of the sources.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

lb71 said:


> It would have required me to buy a *tool called a din* to pull out the radio. Instead, I cut up a wire hanger.


Just a quick, friendly piece of German/Automobile trivia/information. A "DIN" is not a tool.

DIN stands for Deutsches Institut fur Normung, which I believe translates into something like the German Institute for Standardization. The space where your head unit or radio sits is commonly referred to as a "DIN". There are single DINs, Double DINs, etc, depending on the space around the head unit.

But yes, they do make tools in order to remove your radio from your DIN. But a coathanger is just as good. 

I agree that YouTube is very helpful. I always use it as a resource. Definitely frugal.


----------



## cityandcolor (Jan 24, 2012)

*YouTube-great tool for frugal types*

I use youtube for getting tutorials for just about anything. Some examples are: learning how to fold fitted bed sheets, how to fold a t-shirt in less than 2 sec, how to properly iron, as a work out routine with some fav youtube instructors, to listen to music, to learn how to tie a tie, to learn how to do makeup/hair, to learn how to dress, and just about everything I know about guinea pigs and guinea pig C&C cages! "Thanks Youtube for being so great!"


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

I recently replaced a faulty motor & pump assembly in my dishwasher. Bought the part from the lowest cost supplier in the US. Shipped it to the nearest UPS store in New York state. Drove across the border to pick it up. Installed it myself with the help of a very thorough YouTube video (shot in HD, no less).

I figure I saved at least $300 compared to hiring a repairman.

Satisfaction from the job well done: priceless


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I find YouTube how-to videos extremely useful as well. Recently, I replaced a cracked LCD screen myself and saved about $100.


Very impressive CC!


----------



## JAHG31 (Feb 24, 2012)

GoldStone said:


> I recently replaced a faulty motor & pump assembly in my dishwasher. Bought the part from the lowest cost supplier in the US. Shipped it to the nearest UPS store in New York state. Drove across the border to pick it up. Installed it myself with the help of a very thorough YouTube video (shot in HD, no less).
> 
> I figure I saved at least $300 compared to hiring a repairman.
> 
> Satisfaction from the job well done: priceless


Goldstone – I had a recent experience with YouTube helping me to complete my first appliance repair! The water inlet valve broke on my dishwasher and I found the replacement from this company Part Select. The company sent the part and a YouTube Video to help me replace the part. I watched the video and completed my very first appliance repair. I recently bought my first home so these types of repairs are alien to me. Before the landlord would fix the broken appliances now I have it do it eek! I was quite proud of myself and have slowly started my path down DIY. I worked it out on paper and saved myself about $295 dollars for the repairman to come out and fix it. I have the satisfaction of saving money and a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I find YouTube how-to videos extremely useful as well. Recently, I replaced a cracked LCD screen myself and saved about $100. It is simply amazing how many people take the time to shoot and upload videos.


That sounds difficult to repair an LCD screen.

Did you need any special tools?


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wanted to add that Instructables.com is nearly as good as YouTube for learning how to fix or do stuff.


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

Youtube is used quite a bit in home schooling. Just look up the channel known as "khan academy". This guy teaches using a simple drawing program. The channel currently is rich in math and science videos, but the author is adding other subjects like history slowly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a-R8qpea6lc


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

groceryalerts said:


> That sounds difficult to repair an LCD screen.
> 
> Did you need any special tools?


Sorry, I didn't see your comment earlier. No, it was relatively easy to replace an LCD screen. Required just a screw driver 

There are a number of YouTube videos that show how to change one.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Youtube is great for visual instruction.

A couple of oddball examples where Youtube was a help to me was:

1) Putting my tent together. Our neighbour gave us her old tent which had some weird connection system. We were able to assemble it so it stayed up, but it wasn't correct. I found a video where the people in the video demonstrated (without talking) how to put the tent together correct. All the sound of a porn movie soundtrack. 

2) Removing the bearings from my rollerblade wheels. The wheels wear out much faster than the bearings, so you need to take the bearings out of the worn-out wheels and put them in the new wheels. I couldn't figure out how to do it, but it took about 5 seconds of a video to see how easily it was done.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

There are lots of great bike repair and maintenance videos on youtube. I have books for that as well, but watching someone do it almost always helps, especially with tricky things like adjusting brakes.


----------

